# 240 on black leg/receps and lights getting 240.



## Wilsonboozer (Aug 28, 2021)

So I put a new 125 amp 24 slot panel in a small trailer....first everytime I thrned on light it blowed the bulb...so I tested the feed coming from the meter.outside...i was getting 240 on the black and 0 on the red only when main breaker was on......so I went outside and below the meter is big.main breaker..i tested the feed from.the meter and got 120 black and 120 red..and thats from neutral/ ground to each leg....so then I tested the black and red coming from the main breaker right underneath the meter and I got 240 black/neutral and 0 from red /neutral......it looks like that main breaker is bad or something...i know that im getting 240 on one leg and 0 on the other....so does that mean that.main breaker under the meter is bad.......i wanna bypass that main shutoff under the meter and see if im getting 120 black and 120 red coming in the panel...what do yall think.....


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@Wilsonboozer please head over to our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com where we have an Electrical section and plenty of good folks to help you out.
This forum is the pros only forum.
Thanks and good luck with your project.
This thread is closed.


----------

